# Sharpening Miyabi 5000MCD knives



## Laphroaig (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Chefs!

I am buying the Miyabi 5000MCD series soon and in preparation of these knives i bought myself a cheap knife and good sharpening stones (whetstones) to practice sharpening. (Skerper)

Now i have completely ruined the sides of the blade with scratches. I am too scared to ruin the beautiful miyabi 5000mcd knifes with scratches so i refuse to sharpen them myself on a whetstone.

Now my question is what are my options?
I live in Europe so i would like to avoid huge shipping costs.

I REALLY want the 5000MCD series so please help me.
Thank you for your time.

Edit: picture.









http://imgur.com/a/pMR1j


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

You should have posted this in the knives forum, but:

Do you want to spend your life in the kitchen polishing or cooking? For one thing, those slick looking decals are goning to wear off, and that is one reason that real quality knives have an imbossed/engraved kanji, not decals. So much for maintaining the Myabis looks.

Scratching is inevitable, even if you never sharpened. Are you willing to set up a buffing wheel?

Unless you are getting some really great deal you can do better for the money buying something else.

SG2 steel is not the best choice for someone unless they know how not to abuse such an easily chipped steel.

repost this on the knives forum if you really wish to continue.


----------



## Laphroaig (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you for your reply!
I reposted it in the knives section. 

And your post makes me sad lol 
They probably will get scratches unless i never use them. But i really want an amazing knife 'display' on my kitchen counter.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Scratches or loss of markings may be unsightly but don’t generally make a knife any better or worse for performance of its intended purpose. Unless the intended purpose is to impress someone with a pristine knife.


----------

